# One of the most basic hotel amenities is disappearing



## Jeni (Mar 17, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/one-most-basic-hotel-amenities-104344685.html
One of the most basic hotel amenities is disappearing​_Whether out of necessity due to staffing shortages, out of respect for social distancing or perhaps just to save money, one of the primary amenities that sets a hotel apart from your home — daily housekeeping — is disappearing.

The days of returning to a wrinkle-free duvet are likely gone. Forget fresh towels, and accept that your trash might never get taken out during your stay.

The trend of no more daily housekeeping — while largely initiated by COVID-19 — has become the norm at many hotels. During the pandemic’s early days, when transmission was more of a mystery, many hotels cut housekeeping services to reduce contact between strangers. But more than two years later, housekeeping still hasn’t returned.

Marriott’s policies vary by property, but housekeeping is usually offered only upon request, with all rooms cleaned automatically every sixth night. Hilton’s default is no more daily cleanings at most properties unless requested. Walt Disney World reduced service to light housekeeping every other day. That entails towel replacement and trash removal but doesn’t necessarily include services you might expect, like getting your bed made.

Other hotels have schedules, like the Hotel Solares in Santa Cruz, California: Three-night stays or fewer don’t get service, while six-night stays or fewer are cleaned once. The hotel recommends you leave trash outside your door._

does this bother you for your next trip?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

No because I don't believe it..tbh.. not here anyway..


----------



## Jeni (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No because I don't believe it..tbh.. not here anyway..


I have seen it first hand here in my area 
but does not bother me too much as i stay one or two nights and often before put up the do not disturb sign anyway...

I think on a  longer stay i might want a cleaning more instead of just having a trash outside door and asking for more towels. Makes halls ugly and sometimes smell if trash has old take out etc in them. 
Most hotels here have a notice in room........... and relate it to less laundry and cleaner use is good for environment.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 17, 2022)

I've had two hotel stays in recent times, no change in housekeeping at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I have seen it first hand here in my area
> but does not bother me too much as i stay one or two nights and often before put up the do not disturb sign anyway...
> 
> I think on a  longer stay i might want a cleaning more instead of just having a trash outside door and asking for more towels. Makes halls ugly and sometimes smell if trash has old take out etc in them.
> Most hotels here have a notice in room........... and relate it to less laundry and cleaner use is good for environment.


well I can't speak for here for the last 2 years I haven't been inside a hotel, but friends who have, haven't said there;s anything different... I'll find out soon ...


----------



## Jeni (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well I can't speak for here for the last 2 years I haven't been isnide a hotel, but friends who have, haven't said there;s anything different... I'll find out soon ...


I just happened to have seen it a couple of times but thought it was that specific hotel labor shortage but this article suggests it may be more wide spread then i assumed


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2022)

We stayed in a motel just outside of Washington DC last year. We had to ask for clean towels, and anything else that was offered that we ran out of. 
It really didn't bother me because I'd rather do that then have the maid knocking on our door to see if she could come in to clean the room. The do not disturb sign meant nothing. 
What did bother me was the continental breakfast. Nothing but some dried up cereal and a few containers of orange juice and weak coffee.  The tables needed a good cleaning also.


----------



## Victor (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes it bothers me and it is not right and no good excuses.  They have to make up room. when I leave. so this is only for saving money.  Not for health reasons.  Shame on them for what hotels charge pDr night.   Lower the prices.  

 Try to give the maid some bills for it if you can


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2022)

About the Only "hotels" we visit anymore are the local Casinos.  We just usually stay one night, and the rooms are always in good shape.  They, too, have all cut back on the daily cleanups, etc., but since we only stay overnight, we haven't noticed any changes.   I suppose the cut back in room services are just another "side effect" of this Covid.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2022)

If we stay in a hotel for days, we request to clean the bathrooms and put in fresh towels. So far, there hasn't been any issues with doing that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2022)

I haven't stayed in many hotels since retiring, and none since Covid came along.  Years ago, I was a 'Platinum' Marriott member and was very impressed with the standard of housekeeping.  There was one lady who came round every evening to check that everything was OK and would leave some chocolates by the bed.  When I was finished with my time there, I mentioned to the manager that I was impressed with these little details.  He asked me to write to Mr Marriott and tell him, because often the housekeeping staff didn't get much recognition.

I duly wrote to Mr Marriott and heard nothing until several months later when I was back in the same Hotel.  On the first evening there was a knock on my room door - "housekeeping".  I opened the door and was met with a look of surprise and a "Capt. Lightning - what did you say to Mr Marriott?".  I just said that I had expressed appreciation for her work.  Apparently, at the annual staff Christmas party, various prizes were handed out, and this unsuspecting lady call called up and presented with a special award and a magnum of champagne. 

Extra chocolates for me!


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 20, 2022)

It's been a few years since I traveled, I've stayed in condominiums for a week at a time with no house keeping, so I don't think it would upset me now not to have it.


----------



## Jules (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeni said:


> does this bother you for your next trip?


No, because I’ve had this happen at some hotels or the option to not have the room cleaned and a credit of $5-10 is given to your portfolio, especially in Vegas.  

I actually don’t like the maid coming into my room so have used the DND sign for years.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 20, 2022)

Maybe basic housekeeping is gone from some hotels but I bet the increase in pricing is not.  Service goes down but rates keep going up.  Read the post by Jeni makes me glad that when I travel I generally stay with VRBO or Homeway.  I get a whole appartment rather than 1 room with a bathroom and the price is right.  Makes me feel a little more like a local instead of a tourist that nobody likes except the local hotels, gift shops and restaurants owners.

Maybe less service but higher prices is the *new normal* that everyone is talking about. Get used to it because your wallets will be much lighter in the future and you will have to take your own garbage out. Be glad they don't want you to wash the towels and bed sheets before you leave. Yes, "Brave New World" after Covid19.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 20, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Whether out of necessity due to staffing shortages, out of respect for social distancing or perhaps just to save money, one of the primary amenities that sets a hotel apart from your home — daily housekeeping — is disappearing.


I have not noticed it, but I am sure you are right.  Lot's of businesses have taken advantage of the Covid thing to reduce levels of service.

It would not bother me for a day or two, but it would be nice to get a clean bathroom and towels now and then.  Some places will ask, I often opt for less frequent cleaning.


----------



## Jules (Mar 20, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Maybe less service but higher prices is the *new normal* that everyone is talking about. Get used to it because your wallets will be much lighter in the future


This is true.  Many big hotels are charging a “Resort Fee”.  Wait until you book a hotel room at a decent price and didn’t see the resort fee in the fine print.  This wouldn’t be so bad if there truly were resort amenities.  

I think the fee started because of competition of online prices to appear to be reasonable.  IMO they should be forced to display this clearly.


----------



## Colleen (Mar 20, 2022)

As you know, we drove across country from AZ to PA at the end of February to relocate and close on our house. We had 2300+ miles and spent 4 nights in motels in different states.

At one motel, we were pleased to see a notice in the room that all bedding had been Covid laundered and it was in sealed bags. The beds were made but the blankets and extra pillows were sealed.

Most were not that "clean" and I slept on top of the bed in one motel on my own blanket I had brought with me. There was no way I was crawling under those covers.

Then there was the motel that had a carton of leftover potato salad on the window sill behind the curtain! You could also tell the room hadn't been vacuumed in a while.

I can guarantee there wasn't much housekeeping going on in that place. There was a "tips" envelope on the desk, but I ripped it up and threw it away. 

That doesn't mean we slept in flea-bag motels. They didn't have any problem charging us top dollar.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2022)

I never let housekeeping come into the room. When I get to any resort, even my timeshare (where they do a great job of cleaning) I disinfect all surfaces that I will touch or that will touch me. I also wash all the dishes in the dishwasher before I use them. After seeing how those rooms are cleaned on a T.V. expose, I'd feel the need to disinfect all over again if I let the housekeepers come in. Generally, at timeshares, housekeeping will come only if requested and at large resorts like my home resort, only twice a week. I was just there earlier this week and it seems that amenity still exists.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/one-most-basic-hotel-amenities-104344685.html
> One of the most basic hotel amenities is disappearing.​



Uh-Oh!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is true.  Many big hotels are charging a “Resort Fee”.  Wait until you book a hotel room at a decent price and didn’t see the resort fee in the fine print.  This wouldn’t be so bad if there truly were resort amenities.
> 
> I think the fee started because of competition of online prices to appear to be reasonable.  IMO they should be forced to display this clearly.


When one books online, the payment page (or price details page) lists the hotel taxes and resort fees. A room in Washington DC at a 4 star hotel that was supposed to be $289 a night, with an added $43 in taxes and fees, it comes to $332.


----------



## Jules (Mar 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> When one books online, the payment page (or price details page) lists the hotel taxes and resort fees. A room in Washington DC at a 4 star hotel that was supposed to be $289 a night, with an added $43 in taxes and fees, it comes to $332.


Yes, price and taxes are included in the booking.  The Resort Fee, which is extra, is often not as obvious.  Not all hotels use a resort fee, though it is becoming more common.


----------

